

Bitmessage is a P2P communications protocol - rishonik
http://bitmessage.org/wiki/Main_Page

======
Sergio_D_Lerner
Bitmessage: completely broken crypto
[http://bitslog.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/bitmessage-
completel...](http://bitslog.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/bitmessage-completely-
broken-crypto/)

